# Früher ...



## Apus72 (10 Juli 2012)

Heute mal etwas Besinnliches ...

Wenn du nach 1978 geboren wurdest, hat das hier nichts mit dir zu tun...
Verschwinde!
Kinder von heute werden in Watte gepackt...weiterlesen.

Wenn du als Kind in den 50er, 60er oder 70er Jahren lebtest, ist es
zurückblickend kaum zu glauben, daß wir so lange überleben konnten!

Als Kinder sassen wir in Autos ohne Sicherheitsgurte und ohne Airbags.

Unsere Bettchen waren angemalt in strahlenden Farben voller Blei und
Cadmium.

Die Fläschchen aus der Apotheke konnten wir ohne Schwierigkeiten öffnen,
genauso wie die Flasche mit Bleichmittel.

Türen und Schränke waren eine ständige Bedrohung für unsere Fingerchen.

Auf dem Fahrrad trugen wir nie einen Helm.

Wir tranken Wasser aus Wasserhähnen und nicht aus Flaschen.

Wir bauten Wagen aus Seifenkisten und entdeckten während der ersten Fahrt
den Hang hinunter, daß wir die Bremsen vergessen hatten. Damit kamen wir
nach einigen Unfällen klar.

Wir verließen morgens das Haus zum Spielen. Wir blieben den ganzen Tag weg
und mußten erst zu Hause sein, wenn die Straßenlaternen angingen. Niemand
wußte, wo wir waren und wir hatten nicht mal ein Handy dabei!

Wir haben uns geschnitten, brachen Knochen und Zähne und niemand wurde
deswegen verklagt. Es waren eben Unfälle. Niemand hatte Schuld außer wir
selbst. Keiner fragte nach "Aufsichtspflicht". Kannst Du dich noch an
"Unfälle" erinnern? Wir kämpften und schlugen einander manchmal bunt und
blau. Damit mussten wir leben, denn es interessierte den Erwachsenen nicht.

Wir aßen Kekse, Brot mit dick Butter, tranken sehr viel und wurden
trotzdem nicht zu dick.

Wir tranken mit unseren Freunden aus einer Flasche und niemand starb an
den Folgen.

Wir hatten nicht: Playstation, Nintendo 64, X-Box, Videospiele, 64
Fernsehkanäle, Filme auf Video, Surround Sound, eigene Fernseher,
Computer, Internet-Chat-Rooms.

Wir hatten Freunde.

Wir gingen einfach raus und trafen sie auf der Straße.
Oder wir marschierten einfach zu deren Heim und klingelten. Manchmal
brauchten wir gar nicht klingeln und gingen einfach hinein. Ohne Termin
und ohne Wissen unserer gegenseitigen Eltern. Keiner brachte uns und
keiner holte uns... Wie war das nur möglich?

Wir dachten uns Spiele aus mit Holzstöcken und Tennisbällen. Außerdem aßen
wir Würmer. Und die Prophezeiungen trafen nicht ein: Die Würmer lebten
nicht in unseren Mägen für immer weiter und mit den Stöcken stachen wir
nicht besonders viele Augen aus.

Beim Straßenfußball durfte nur mitmachen, wer gut war.
Wer nicht gut war, mußte lernen, mit Enttäuschungen klarzukommen.

Manche Schüler waren nicht so schlau wie andere.
Sie rasselten durch Prüfungen und wiederholten Klassen.
Das führte nicht zu emotionalen Elternabenden oder gar zur Änderung der
Leistungsbewertung.

Unsere Taten hatten manchmal Konsequenzen.
Das war klar und keiner konnte sich verstecken.
Wenn einer von uns gegen das Gesetz verstoßen hat,war klar, daß die
Eltern ihn nicht aus dem Schlamassel heraushauen. Im Gegenteil: Sie waren
der gleichen Meinung wie die Polizei! So etwas!

Unsere Generation hat eine Fülle von innovativen Problemlösern und
Erfindern mit Risikobereitschaft hervorgebracht. Wir hatten Freiheit, Mißerfolg,
Erfolg und Verantwortung. Mit alldem wußten wir umzugehen;

Und du gehörst auch dazu.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bifftannen (10 Juli 2012)

Wir hatten auch keine Mobiltelefone, und trotzdem war man in der Lage, sich mit anderen zu verabreden und zu treffen.
Und unsere Eltern hatten kein Navigationsgerät im Auto und trotzdem sind wir alle immer noch da angekommen, wohin wir wollten - und wir sind auch von da wieder zurück nach Hause gekommen.

Mir fällt bestimmt noch mehr ein ...


----------



## rheineaudi (10 Juli 2012)

mist du hast recht ich binn 1963 geboren


----------



## redfive (10 Juli 2012)

Wir durften auch mit Spielzeugpistolen wild um uns ballern, trotzdem ist mir aus der Zeit kein Amoklauf an einer Schule bekannt...


----------



## Bifftannen (19 Juli 2012)

redfive schrieb:


> Wir durften auch mit Spielzeugpistolen wild um uns ballern, trotzdem ist mir aus der Zeit kein Amoklauf an einer Schule bekannt...



Ach, die Amokläufe wurden nur totgeschwiegen, um uns nicht zu verunsichern (hat dann auch das Geld für das Heer aus Seelsorgern gespart)


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Juli 2012)

So siehts aus :thumbup:


----------

